# stbx said she was depressed



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

Should I press the issue to find out about what or just leave it alone. I went ahead and asked my lawyer to write a letter to her lawyer stating that her new significant other not be brought around the children until the whole thing was settled and given 6 months to a year to make sure that this guy is the real deal. I wonder if maybe she is down cause I am stopping her from having a life when in reality I totally am not. She has the freedom to see her new beau just not in the company of my children. I wonder if its that or something else. Why would she tell me she's depressed and then refrain from telling me why.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Who cares. She's the cheater. I hope she is depressed . You did a good job with that letter!!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Rico,

How will that be enforced and what are the consequences if she breaches it?



that_girl said:


> Who cares. She's the cheater. I hope she is depressed . You did a good job with that letter!!


Succinct.


----------



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

Well from what I was told and from what the letter states, no paramours are to be brought around the children as they are very young and will and can be confused and it is not beneficial to them. Very simple it is primarily a warning letter stating that it is no longer acceptable on my end for her to be bringing him around and if she does not comply then she will then have to deal with a motion legally binding in court for her to not do it and if she does not comply then she will be in contempt of the motion and it will hurt her standing with any other issues that may arise. It may very well help me with more custodial rights as she is not making sound decsions on behalf of both of our children. She is primarily thinking of herself and is not putting the long term affects of this on our children. My son is still asking when I'm moving back in and when will we be getting back together. he still has not come to realize what is going on therefore bringing another man into the mix will only confuse the situation more. It seems I am more interested in the long term effects of this divorce on my children and she is more engrossed in her personal life and not giving too much thought on how this can potentially effect our children.


----------

